# R50 Xenon Headlamp Repair



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Folks

Just replaced the igniter in my MINI. Had to cut into the case to do it as the book says throw it away. Sealed up the cut with Stika-Flex and it works fine. If you need the full run-down PM me.

Saved $400 :rofl:


----------

